# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Aquastabil (akvastabil) + Eheim



## Madpiano (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello

We just got ourselves a nice Aquastabil Tank. (http://www.eldorado.dk/showpage.asp?ID=232) The tank has special connectors to fit an external filter.

Has anyone around here a tank from them ? We are struggling to connect our Eheim Cannister Filter. We can't get a tight seal.

Thanks
Sabine


----------



## Madpiano (Feb 4, 2003)

Hello

We just got ourselves a nice Aquastabil Tank. (http://www.eldorado.dk/showpage.asp?ID=232) The tank has special connectors to fit an external filter.

Has anyone around here a tank from them ? We are struggling to connect our Eheim Cannister Filter. We can't get a tight seal.

Thanks
Sabine


----------

